# Good bands in Bb????



## Vince Caruana (Jul 19, 2014)

This is my prefered tuning and I can never seem to find too many bands that use it, especially standard. I know of some like Cannibal Corpse, Nevermore, Loomis, JFAC, Otep, some older Acacia Strain, Sepultura etc but I'm looking to discover some new music. None of the Bring Me the Horizon bullshit!


----------



## Preacher (Jul 19, 2014)

Its drop Bb, but both Spineshank, and older (maybe newer to?) In Flames use it. Playing it in standard isn't much different.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 19, 2014)

Well for Bb standard, threat signals self titled and possible their new stuff is in that tuning. Hour of penance album the vile conception is also I believe. And if I'm not mistaken, meshuggahs 7 string stuff is in Bb (not too sure on that, correct me if I'm wrong please).


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah Meshuggah's 7 string stuff is in Bb. Morbid Angel's seven string songs, Aeon, Behemoth's seven string songs I'm pretty sure, those come to mind.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 19, 2014)

Vision of Disorder's album "From Bliss to Devastation" is in Bb, not sure whether drop or standard, but I dig it!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 19, 2014)

In Flames uses Drop-Bb. (Ever since _Colony_.)

And you could always do the open-tuning thing with Bb like what Monuments and early TesseracT both used. (I definitely don't understand TesseracT's current working tuning now...but I'll just go with it.)


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 19, 2014)

The contortionist is in Bb on seven strings


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 19, 2014)

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> The contortionist is in Bb on seven strings


Could've sworn that they were in Drop-G# or even Drop-G?... I seem to recall "Flourish" from _Exoplanet_ being pretty down there in tuning.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 19, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Could've sworn that they were in Drop-G# or even Drop-G?... I seem to recall "Flourish" from _Exoplanet_ being pretty down there in tuning.


ya for exoplanet they used six strings tuned to drop G# but on intrinsic they use seven string guitars tuned to A# (Bb) I probably shouldve mentioned that haha


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 19, 2014)

Mithras sometimes play in a variant of Bb (the 3rd string is an F, making it Bb baritone + high Eb, instead of standard Eb + low Bb).

Behemoth also use Bb on their 7-string songs.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> In Flames uses Drop-Bb. (Ever since _Colony_.)



This is true, but some songs were still in C standard, at least up until STYE.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 20, 2014)

Not sure about Bb standard other than The Contortionist's later stuff. 

For drop Bb/A#, all I can think of at the moment is Parkway Drive, The Ghost Inside, some Hands Like Houses, We Came as Romans, In Flames, some Breaking Benjamin, Erra, and Fit for a King.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 20, 2014)

Mnemic I think, Bb is my prefered tuneing as well.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## DXL (Jul 20, 2014)

They don't usually use this tuning but on this particular song they did


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 21, 2014)

Mr-Jemhead93 said:


> The contortionist is in Bb on seven strings



Ab


----------



## vilk (Jul 21, 2014)

Not everything, but loads of stuff by BORIS is in drop Bb


----------



## Vince Caruana (Jul 23, 2014)

A little late on checkin this post but thanks for the bands guys! I love V.O.D. and Bloodsimple and always wondered if they play it in drop or standard as well. Sounds like drop to me


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Jul 24, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> Ab



Ya on exoplanet they were tuned to Ab/G# on the six string guitars they used, on Intrinsic they tuned their 7 string guitars to A#/Bb
Robby Baca says it himself here:
Interview: The Contortionist Guitarist Robby Baca Discusses the Band's Upcoming Second Album | Guitar World


----------



## Sofos (Jul 24, 2014)

Behemoth use Bb on their 7s, same with Morbid Angel, at least on Formulas.

EDIT: If you're on a 7, don't forget you also have a 6 string in half step down (Eb/D#) attached to it! Slayer, Emperor, earlier Cannibal Corpse, Death, GWAR, Mayhem, and X-Japan all use that. A million others I can't think of right now, as well.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 24, 2014)

Morbid Angel's seven string songs like God of Emptiness, Where the Slime Live, World of Shit. 

Sepultura's Roots record (most of the songs)

Nevermore

Spineshank

Breaking Benjamin (not sure if it's your cup of tea but I'm recommending anyway lol)

Several Sevendust songs are in Bb

I know more stuff in Bb but I'm not remembering now, I'll add more later as soon as I remember.


----------



## Decipher (Jul 25, 2014)

Pretty sure Revocation's 7 string stuff is in Bb. 
Not that they do often, but Slayer's got a few 7 string tunes that are in Bb.
Damageplan had a few tunes in drop Bb as well.

Other than those, I can't think of anyone else who hasn't already been mentioned (Morbid Angel, Meshuggah, Nevermore, Sepultura lower tuned songs since (and including) Roots and Cannibal Corpse) that use Bb.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 25, 2014)

dead in the dirt play in drop Bb


----------

